# Skin/Cover Combo



## tachydactyl (Sep 10, 2010)

What do you think of this combo? I think I am sold.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Love it!  That is a gorgeous combination!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

That's spectacular!  I wish I could put things together like that.  I'll bet your house is gorgeous.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful! Really great colors together. Be sure to post a real-life pic of it when it is all together!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I really like it!  I love that skin


----------



## tachydactyl (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks all - can't wait to get them!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I like it!! Beautiful skin....and I love the cover ( i have the same color!)


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

those look great together!


----------



## tachydactyl (Sep 10, 2010)

I got my cover - which I LOVE - still waiting on the Skin.  Amazon says it won't even ship until Oct 15    Waiting kills me


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love that combo. The cover really brings out the color in the skin.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tachydactyl said:


> I got my cover - which I LOVE - still waiting on the Skin. Amazon says it won't even ship until Oct 15  Waiting kills me


Oct 15! Cancel that skin and order it directly from DecalGirl and you'll have it in less than a week!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sebat said:


> Oct 15! Cancel that skin and order it directly from DecalGirl and you'll have it in less than a week!


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

pattyaz said:


> Love it! That is a gorgeous combination!


I never would have put those colors together but look how well they work. You really have the eye, tachydactyl.


----------



## tachydactyl (Sep 10, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> That's what I'm thinking.


Thought about it - but I didn't like it as well as this one. They are different parts of the painting. Decalgirl's has too much trunk and not enough branches.


----------



## tachydactyl (Sep 10, 2010)

So glad I didn't cancel - it will be here tomorrow now!  woohoo


----------

